# First Atlantic pomp



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I learned a few things today. 

1: Berkley Gulf sand fleas don't work at all. I was 30 yards from a guys who caught 10 in 3 hours while I brought in 0 in the same amount of time. 

2: A great alternative to live sand fleas is cut clams. Half of those 10 fish and 4 more from another guy was caught on clams.

3: Dead sand fleas do catch fish

4: I can still run FAST! One of my pompano (both caught of shrimp) came off just outside the break and I tracked that puppy down!

5: New fun fact for me. A 5 gallon bucket is 11.5" across the top. 

It was fun. 2 pompano and 1 whiting.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish. Just curious about the bucket diameter...fish ruler?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job and good eats...


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Good eats is right; fun to catch too. I've heard the same about the gulp sand fleas.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

MillerTime said:


> Nice fish. Just curious about the bucket diameter...fish ruler?


That was what I was told. The guy had the right idea but wrong length. The width of 3 of my 5 gallon buckets in the garage is exactly 11.5". 

The state size limit is 11" to the fork. The 5 gallon bucket is my new measuring stick for pompano.

Pompano, Florida  T ■ 11" fork 6 per harvester per day Hook and line, cast net, and beach or haul seine ONLY.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

MillerTime said:


> Nice fish. Just curious about the bucket diameter...fish ruler?


Yes


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice pomps Bull where you fishing Pensacola Bch? Was it calm or rough? When I've been going its always been calm bite is very slow


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cut clams catch EVERYTHING as I remember as a kid growing up near Sebastian Inlet.

The whole big quahogs were readily available in bait shops or you could find them in the mud flats by digging with your feet.

They were TOUGH, but edible, about the size of a small flattened cue ball (in the shell). Same amount of meat as a similiar sized oyster, but would stay on a hook really well.

Jim


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice pomps and yes--clams are a "secret weapon" from the East Coast side...I grew up in P-cola and now live near Sebastian Inlet and I never fished with clams until I came "over here"...(LOL)

OBTW, ghost shrimp are our "secret weapon" and they don't have them on the East Coast...so I guess we're even...(LOL)


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Clam Strips for Pompano*

Some friends of mine from Jacksonville came over here to fish with me and brought salted clam strips with them. That happened to be the bait of choice those 3 days for Pompano, redfish, whiting and black Drum.

I have been using them with success, I might add.

Thanks for disclosing another Pompano 'secret'.

Want to catch Black Drum? Drill a hole in the clam's shell for the hook. Just before casting out, 'smack' it with something to break the shell to let the juices out. If a black Drum is anywhere around, it'll find and eat it. C2


----------

